# Flash meter



## plastii (May 20, 2009)

Hi there.

I really need a cheap/DIY studio flash meter. Do you know if there is any on-line place where I can buy one very cheap (used) or just make one? Im short on money so cant be too expensive.

Thanks a lot.
Marek.


----------



## JerryPH (May 20, 2009)

Pawn shops.  Last time I went to one, they had meters from $40 to $200.  Test before you buy!


----------



## dxqcanada (May 20, 2009)

Cheap used Bowens Flash Meter @ KEH


----------



## Big Mike (May 21, 2009)

I bought on on E-bay for $40.  I don't think it's all that accurate but it sort of works 

While I do think that meters are a very valuable tool when setting up and/or learning how to properly use flash/strobe lighting...you really can get by without one if you are shooting digital.


----------



## plastii (May 21, 2009)

Thanks for the info guys.


----------



## jcolman (May 21, 2009)

The histogram on your camera's LCD makes for a very good flash meter.  A bit more cumbersome but it works.


----------



## robc638 (May 25, 2009)

Big Mike said:


> While I do think that meters are a very valuable tool when setting up and/or learning how to properly use flash/strobe lighting...you really can get by without one if you are shooting digital.


 
While it's true that meters are not necessary for most people, to say that they are obsolete when shooting digital is false. Digital does not replace everything, and I still use my flash / light meter with my digital camera. There are certain things spot / center / matrix metering just can't do. And, my lightmeter in indident mode replaces a grey card any day.


----------



## JerryPH (May 25, 2009)

I am perfectly at ease using my histograms... but let's be honest... I can go from setup to setup in about 60 seconds using the flash meter and get SPOT ON what I want.  I can do the same using the histogram, but it takes me closer to 5 minutes and more futzing.

Having said that, when doing studio work, I use ONLY a meter to go by and when doing weddings or E-sessions, I use the histograms.  Outside of the studio, things change from step to step so I can be "close" and be OK, where as in a studio, I won't accept anything less than exactly what is in my mind as the goal for a shot.

Different mentalities for different situations in the way that I work.  

As an aside, I picked up a $12 Minolta meter for my friend from a local pawn shop.  Matches the incident and flash readings from my Sekonic L-358 perfectly, so it is dead on accurate.  Not bad for 12 bucks!


----------

